

Siri to be exclusive to the iPhone 4S – will jailbreakers change that? - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/sorry-iphone-4-owners-siri-will-be-exclusive-to-the-iphone-4s-2011104/

======
masonhensley
The 4S exclusivity kinda bugs me. I can understand 4->4S exclusivity, but id
like it on my ipad, which i have mounted as a car computer.

With the addition of imessanger to the ipad, id like to think that I could
also use siri for safety purposes.

~~~
belthesar
Assuming we buy the processor horsepower argument, the only other problem I
could foresee is that Siri pretty much depends on data connectivity, which
means it's only really viable on 3G iPads. Your use case is very limited
(although a really cool idea, and you've got me thinking I need to do this.),
but if you can come up with a clever way to educate users about it not working
w/o data, then I agree that it should also be available on iPad 2.

~~~
masonhensley
My ipad is 3g. I understand the connectivity issues. Sorry for not mention
that.

